# Gun buy backs work



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish they did that here. I could make money on a bunch of old Phoenix 25 autos that are about worthless.

"Gun buyback participant turns in firearm to get cash for 'better weapon'"

Get the junk off the street gun upgrade program.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/woman-tu...un-buyback-progam-to-upgrade-to-better-weapon


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I only have one piece of junk I would sell them


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am different than most. I never have nor will I ever sell a firearm. I have never traded one or bartered one . Not for any reason what so ever. I will gift a firearm to my family only. So two other ways for me to dispose of one . If defective and not worth repair . Destroy it, I have done so. The other is a gun buy back. Where the city or state destroys it after paying me for it. And before turning it in I would insure it could never be fired again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

thanx for the mind jog >>>> didn't see anything of the hokey "gun buy backs" in the black ghetto sections of Chicago for the holidays .... 

the black churches get sponsorship $$$$$$ from some corporation or organization which they pervert into nothing but an eazy cash infusion to the neighborhood - they line up the kids and give each a piece of an old shotgun or rifle and the Gun Santa begins his work >>>> actually showed them busting up wood gun stocks into pieces to make kiddy buy back material ....

one year an IL Downstate youth group (BSA? - Sportsmans? - Gun Club?) decided to take advantage of a Southside buy back - locally collected all kinds of legit firearms as a community fundraising campaign - traveled north and hit the buy back church and got roundly thrown out - "That's OUR $$$$$$" - the Downstate group refused to take NO and finally the CPD had to negotiate a compromise or face one damn ugly PR incident ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will be the end of gun shows.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Will be the end of gun shows.


 It seems to me so called gun shows have been a joke for some time now. More like trinket and junk dealers. Some pay to park pay to get in to find nothing worth buying.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

There was one of these where people were turning in 40 year old beat up red ryders for $100.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HA HA HA HA! See below!

:vs_lol:

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/entrepreneurs-trade-homemade-guns-cash-gun-buybacks-pics/

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2014/12/22/5-homemade-shotguns-handed-100-gun-give-back/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> HA HA HA HA! See below!
> 
> :vs_lol:
> 
> ...


Mebbe I should start selling my $20 brass-pipe .22LR single-shots.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a natural antipathy for them, because they are anti-American. The Founding Fathers armed America, and wrote it into the founding documents. 
And buy backs are the inverse of that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a bunch of old J Stevens single shot .shot guns laying around in some boxes. Basically worthless. years ago in TN you could pick them up for scrap prices. Now if they were offering $100 -$120 for those , it might be worth loading them up and taking a ride.


----------

